# 18 sheets of 4 X 8 drywall to install



## Whiffrr (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in Little Rock Arkansas and want to remove some paneling and replace it with drywall. I have 18 sheets to put up and need it mudded and then painted. what is the going rate by the hour to do this job? I've been quoted 12.50 and hour but that seems a little high when a relative in California had it done for 9.00 an hour. Can someone get back to me on this? 

p.s. I'm supplying all materials. Just need it installed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The going rate? My guy gets paid close to $30-- an hour---and is twice as cheap as someone slow at a lesser hourly rate.

Pay by the sheet---around here a skilled man charges around $12 to $15 to hang it and $12 to $15 to tape.(60 sheet minimum)

I charge $60 a sheet --materials--hang --tape--dumpster the scrap and primer.

---Drywall work is a lot like plastic surgery----you don't want the cheapest guy for either job.-Mike-


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> The going rate? My guy gets paid close to $30-- an hour---and is twice as cheap as someone slow at a lesser hourly rate.
> 
> Pay by the sheet---around here a skilled man charges around $12 to $15 to hang it and $12 to $15 to tape.(60 sheet minimum)
> 
> ...


Very well put Mike. And so true. :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The 12.50 guy has no license or insurance. The 9.00 guy in California has no green card. Just saying.....:whistling2: One of 'em gets hurt on your property, guess who's responsible?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought this was a DIY forum. :no:
Hang it yourself.:wink:


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Try this route

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BicHvumiyc


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I pay more like $16.00 just for a decent helper (someone who can read a tape, help hold the board, drive a nail or run a screwgun). I'd pay $9.00 for someone to scrap out & sweep up. I pay a "mechanic" who knows what he's doing at least $20.00/hr (or by the piece). People must be REALLY desperate in Arkansas and California if that's the going rate......


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I could get myself in trouble here but I won't.:no:
I promised to be good for a while.:yes:
Just wanted everyone to know I'm trying.:furious:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

*We do discuss prices here, carry on.*...sorry about that, I was following someone's wrong lead.

These vary locally and even vary from your *local* Professionals.

Gary


----------

